# Strange pricing?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Have been checking online prices and as a result have ordered them from www.tyre-shopper.co.uk and they will be fitted at National Tyres.
The same tyres ordered online from National Tyres are >40% more expensive :x


----------

